# DHEA question



## grind4it (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's the deal; a little over two years ago I had some blood work done and found out I was DHEA deficient. So I started supplementing with OTC DHEA. Within a couple of weeks I noticed some really positive effects, primarily my attitude and a general sense of well being. 

I am now within the normal range. With that said I have experimented with megadoses (+500 mg per day) and even ran a pro hormone call Sterone D3 that is a DHEA based compound....I gained 25 lbs in 4 weeks. I swear to God at one point my mother asked me if I was taking steroids...and I was 40 lol. I lost very bit of my gains when I stopped taking the compound. 

I have spent a fair amount of time researching DHEA and I am convinced that it has a place in my supplement stack. The only thing I can't figure out and the reason I am posting this thread is; should I cycle it (time on/time off)? I have read that it should be cycled and I have read that it's not necessary.

I hope that someone can confirm that it should or should not be cycled on and off.

Thanks
Grind


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 27, 2012)

I've seen pretty conflicting data, would love some more input...it was grandfathered in and was unable to be banned in the first "steroid ban" in 80s or 90s..


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 27, 2012)

you gained 25lbs from CEL 11-sterone??  thats a mild PH.  wow


i would use 100-200mg, watch estrogen cuz it will convert to it.  i stay away from it, im young and have good levels.  if i take it, just turns to E


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 27, 2012)

as for cycling it....  if it begins to lose its effect i would take 2wks off of it.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 27, 2012)

I was using the PH Andromass by primordial performance in 8 weeks cycles ( I ran two) the creator/owner Eric Potratz, studied and based Andromass off of Dhea concentrations (Super-4-DHEA™3b-enanthoxyandrost-4-en-17-one 225mg* ;Super-Rb-DHEA™  3-beta-undecanoyloxy-5-alpha-androstan-17-one 225mg* ; Super-Ra-DHEA™  3-alpha-enanthoyloxy-5-alpha-androstan-17-one75mg* ) I don't know much about the over the counter cheap DHEA you can buy at Walmart or the likes, but I can tell you when I run Andromass I felt overwhelmingly great and each cycle average about 10 pounds.  I will miss the stuff.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 28, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> felt overwhelmingly great



Personally, OTC DHEA gives me this feeling at 100mg ED. Obviously this is a replacment dose.


----------



## Cyborg (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm. I take sublingual dhea..but only in 25mg doses. This is interesting. Maybe blast it then go back down to a smaller dosage. However I would only suggest this if you are on trt


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 30, 2012)

I used methyl 1D it was a DHEA ph , It worked well the first time great strength gains. I tried it again about 6 mo later and got no results to speak of . I am guessing they changed the formula it turned me off otc game


----------



## Blue Ox (Aug 1, 2016)

*SteroneD3*

I see this post was from 2012. Just wanted to share for anyone who may be interested. I had come across Sterone D3 from a local supplement store. Orginally asked for a testbooster and was provided Sterone D3. I had used this product for up to 4 month. Not once did I cycle. How stupid was I ? Real stupid. However after learning of this prduct and what it contained I had been off of it for at least a month and noticed my overall feeling of the compound. Tired , sore,feeling of loosing gaines. Within this time my weight had not changed and people thought I looked great. So must be in my head. I eventually got on a PCT from a local supplement store and have been taking it for abot 3 weeks along with a all natural testbooster. Only side effects I feel as of today is some irritability but could be due tomy lack of sleep with a 10 month old teething. So , to get to it I have had my blood checked and my liver did show to eleveated but being off sterone d3 It has been improving on it own with the help of Milk Thistle. No other side effects. Still on my 6 meal plan two cheat meals a week and strength returning. After learning of this and much research I am a luck guy but learned a whole lot in the process so that is why I am sharing this with anyone in this type situation. I did a blood test for my test levels today and should be back on Wed for Test ; Est; levels.....  Will update with progress but as for a cycle I would say if I could do it all over again and know what I know now 30 day cycle and nice short break in between and then get back on after a short PCT for 2 weeks. This stuff was incredible and it did its job for me but along with anything else a supplement can only work as good when on a good diet and hard work in the gym. Not treading on this post just giving inside view of someone else that had been on it without a PCT right afterwards. Another thing this particular product has been discontinued but there are many out there like this just disquised. Hope I didn't over do it on this post and hope this helps anyone. Be safe guys!


----------

